# Grey pearl pied?



## lorri (Mar 13, 2011)

Hi guys just had a phone call about a baby tiel which is availble in the next 2 weeks, But there is one thing I ain't sure of! What does a grey pearl pied looks like? I had a look on the net and I'm still confused. I don't know anything about what colours you call the greys etc.......... So I need some help here. Has any one got a grey pearl pied they can show me please. There is another thing they don't know if it's a male or female, the breeder had told me I have to wait after the first molt. Is that right? 

Thanks


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

yep, youd have to wait til first molt with any pearl. or if youd like and youre very impatient, you could dna test or go by behaviour...


dally in my signature is a grey pearl... just picture her with yellow patches like a pied  (grey means theyre the original colour) tsuka is a grey pearl too, but he molted out his pearls because hes male. big yellow patches are on pieds, so a pearl pied would have the pearling but also pied patches


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

Normal grays are the tiels with the yellow faces, any tiel that has gray on it is called a gray such and such. I'm posting a picture of my Bubbles, she's a cinnamon pearl pied, but this will give you an idea of what you might be getting. Just replace the light brownish color with gray. Also, did they say whether it was a light or heavy pied? Bubbles is a heavy pied but it can vary from bird to bird. And they were telling the truth about not being able to tell the gender, pieds are very hard to sex. If after the first molt, the baby starts to lose some of the pearls then you have a boy, if it keeps the pearls you have a girl.


----------



## lorri (Mar 13, 2011)

All I know it's got white spots on it's back Roxy. Ok I'll use the metal dowser that belongs to my hubby. That tells you if it's a male or female and 99% of the time it's accurate


----------



## nwoodrow (Feb 13, 2011)

This is erebus he is an 8 week old Pearl Cock (i guess what you would call a grey pearl), and the second is of sirus who is an 8 month old pearl pied he just started loosing his pearls.


----------



## srtiels (May 1, 2009)

*What does a grey pearl pied looks like?*
*--------------------------------*

This is just another decriptive term for *normal* pearl pied. The words normal or grey are used because it is differeniate that it is another mutation such as cinnamon pearl pied.


----------



## lorri (Mar 13, 2011)

Thanks all. That does look attrative in colour  Just hope it's a boy. More news on that in 2 weeks time  Thanks again all


----------



## nwoodrow (Feb 13, 2011)

well good luck with your little one, and as to whether its a boy the fact that its a pearl it will not be sexable until first moult or dna test, unless it comes from parantage that guarentee males to be that variation.


----------



## lorri (Mar 13, 2011)

I had read somewhere that the male pearl pied looses it's pearl and the female pearl pied remain it's pearl is that right too? There are some ways to find out the gender of the pearl and that's by the egg that out off, their blood, and something to with the a feather


----------



## Mentha (Jul 11, 2010)

You can also tell by the parents, if the male is pearl, or split to pearl and the hen is not pearl, then all pearl babies would be female. See if you can find out the parentage of the bird, you might be able to tell.


----------



## lorri (Mar 13, 2011)

OO thanks for that Mentha I'll ring them in the morning and I will know then


----------



## nwoodrow (Feb 13, 2011)

yes it is a sad truth that male pearls loose their pearls, mother nature was so cruel, lol but at least it helps with sexing them.


----------



## lorri (Mar 13, 2011)

considering I didn't know anything about tiels and being on here talking also taking advice from you lot in getting my little one, has given me an open eye about them and learning more about them too. Thanks to you guys


----------

